# How to keep the water from freezing?



## Annasaur (Jun 29, 2005)

I live in Kansas where it's starting to get very cold right now. I've been having to change the water for my strays at least 3x a day because it gets frozen. Does anyone know of any cheap water-heater type things that I could use? Or any tips for keeping my water liquid longer?
Thanks in advance
--Annasaur


----------



## bobbimcd (Jun 8, 2005)

>>I live in Kansas where it's starting to get very cold right now. I've been having to change the water for my strays at least 3x a day because it gets frozen. Does anyone know of any cheap water-heater type things that I could use? Or any tips for keeping my water liquid longer? >>


It depends on what you consider "cheap", but you can get a heated water bowl around $25. Money well spent because the water will not freeze, which will save you replacing water several times a day in frigid temps and your outdoor kitties will thank you for making water readily available for them.<G> Also, the heated bowls are heavier than a typical bowl and are designed to not tip over. 

If you have a pet store in your town (Petco, Petsmart), they should stock heated water bowls. You might want to call Walmart or other stores that carry pet products, as well. If not, you can order online. Here are two sources: 

http://www.smarthome.com/6189.html
http://cozywinters.com/shop/kh-2010-2020.html

I ordered my bowl from cozywinter.com last year in the larger size and it never froze over and my feral cats had access to water all winter. 

Bobbie


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Good tip, Bobbie!


----------



## Annasaur (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks for the tip! I think that's an investment worth making since it's only December and it's going to be freezing clear until March,lol.
Thanks again
--Annasaur


----------

